

Bored YouTube viewers bail at 52 seconds - bouncingsoul
http://inyourface-atlantic.blogspot.com/2008/12/truth-tube.html

======
randomwalker
"Basically make sure that something 'good' happens in your video at 52 seconds
and at 2 minutes 38 seconds."

What??

Either this post was written satirically, or the author lacks even a
rudimentary understanding of the concepts of average and causality.

------
movix
It was very satirical, but written with the world weary experience of someone
working professionally in the mind-numbingly 'head up your own ass' world of
music promo production. The point he's making is that so many promos being
produced are such rubbish, that you might as well just put the interesting bit
in at 52 seconds in, the rest of the clip is pretty meaningless.

If you read his other posts, he makes some really interesting points about how
the same old ideas are re-hashed, over and over and over. The director's
treatment post is funny and very true. Here's an example of a verbal treatment
we got once - "Err.. yeah, we're like looking for a vibe, y'know?" That was
it.

Some people out there even believe the bands actually make their promos -
"like wow, have you seen the new (insert band), they make such amazing
videos". Go figure.

